# Flickr is now 1 Terabytes!! For everyone!!



## DArora (May 21, 2013)

Flickr just got changed.. One, it looks awesome now. Two, everyone now has 1 Terabyte of space!!!!! 

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/05/20/breaking-news-flickr-just-gave-everyone-one-free-terabyte-of-space-looks-different-now-too/?fb_source=pubv1


----------



## distant.star (May 21, 2013)

*Horror has a face -- new Flickr*

.
I don't like it:

http://blog.flickr.net/2013/05/20/a-better-brighter-flickr/

Other folks might like it.

For me, all I can think of is _Apocalypse Now._


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

Three, Pro users appear to be getting screwed. But I'm not bitter... :-X

As a current Flickr Pro user, this sums up my feelings:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2013)

I received the e-mail. There are a lot of unanswered questions about limits and advertising. My wife has the pro account. 

I'm glad I use Smug Mug.


----------



## pierceography (May 21, 2013)

1TB = Free
1TB + No Ads = $50/year
2TB = $500/year... ?

I'd be bitter if I were a pro user too.

That's some odd math by the yahoo folk. Glad I wrote my own photo app.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2013)

Very Interesting, I never liked Flickr's dated interface though.


----------



## pierceography (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Horror has a face -- new Flickr*

Let's try to be objective here. ANYTHING would be better than flickr's current interface. If I were to design a photo web application in 1999 with nothing but frontpage extensions I could still have done better than what flickr's been offering since yahoo pillaged bought them.

Just because it's different doesn't mean it's better.

Though the 1TB of free storage is nice. I might have to give it a test drive if the REST/JSON API isn't terrible.

But if I were already a pro user... ouch.


----------



## infared (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Horror has a face -- new Flickr*

Uh oh...so far I like it.
I like the layout and the banner at the top. It is simple and straightforward.
I also think that my photos look much cleaner on the new site. (but that could totally be my imagination...dunno).
Sometimes we react poorly to change, especially when we have no warning or control over the situation.
Although, I have a free account at this point and according to what I have read, I am going to get slammed with advertising somehow...but I have not seen that on my page....YET?


----------



## R1-7D (May 21, 2013)

From what I have been reading elsewhere on the Internet is that it looks like us previous Pro users will get grand-fathered into Yahoo/Flickr's new system, meaning that we can continue to use our current Pro accounts and upload well pasted 1 TB of photos (if that's possible), as well as continue to renew our annual subscription for as long as we want. We can also just give up the Pro account entirely and go to Flickr's new model and live with the ads.


*The New Flickr: What it Means for Flickr Pro Users*
http://mashable.com/2013/05/20/flickr-pro-changes/?cid=BD-Pulse-All-Full&utm_campaign=BD-Pulse-All-Full&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=rss&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> From what I have been reading elsewhere on the Internet is that it looks like us previous Pro users will get grand-fathered into Yahoo/Flickr's new system, meaning that we can continue to use our current Pro accounts and upload well pasted 1 TB of photos (if that's possible), as well as continue to renew our annual subscription for as long as we want.



Yes, if you are signed up for auto-renew. But that was made mandatory last year, so some people (such as, for example, me), who bought a 2-year Pro subscription two years ago, aren't 'recurring Pro' users. My Pro subscription will expire.

According to one staff member post, they're 'working on a plan' to allow non-recurring Pro users convert to recurring Pro accounts, and thus keep the Pro features (stats, ability to replace photos, ad-free).

Yeah, and they 'won't screw up' Tumblr, too....something else I'll believe when I see.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Flickr is now Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!*

One more rant about 'ad free'. If you look at the Help page, you'll notice that the Ad Free account, for $50 per year, includes:


No ads in your browsing experience

However, the Pro account includesd:


Ad-free browsing *and sharing*

By having a Pro account, people whom I directed to my pages were not subjected to ads. That's not going to be the case with the double-the-cost Ad Free account - for your $50/year, _you_ won't see ads, but anyone who follows a link to one of your images will. 

So, IMO this thread should have been titled, "_Flickr is now 1 Terabytes Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!_" If their plans for Tumblr are any indication, it won't be long before the ads go from a sidebar to interspersed with your images. No real surprise - ad revenue is where the money is, Yahoo is a publicly held company, and it's all about the revenue.

Key question (albeit probably deserving of a separate thread) - SmugMug or Zenfolio?


----------



## Rocguy (May 21, 2013)

You get a TB of total storage space. But you are maxed out at 300MB of uploads a month for the free account. You'll never reach a TB...

I agree that Flickr needed an overhaul in the looks dept but its very busy now. Not to my liking. But the account tiers and pricing are a bit out of whack. We'll see what kind of changes they make after what is sure to be some major backlash before I make any decision about continuing to use them or not.


----------



## DArora (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Flickr is now Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> One more rant about 'ad free'. If you look at the Help page, you'll notice that the Ad Free account, for $50 per year, includes:
> 
> 
> No ads in your browsing experience
> ...



Ha ha.. I can see now how it is a downgrade for Pro account holders.. I still like the new look though.
Lets see how Yahoo (not) screw up Tumblr!



Rocguy said:


> You get a TB of total storage space. But you are maxed out at 300MB of uploads a month for the free account. You'll never reach a TB...



I think they have removed monthly 300 MB limit. Its just total 1TB space now.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 21, 2013)

the new UI looks good, not sure yet if it actually is good.
For the non-recurring pro-users, it feels a bit like the Netflix screw-over a while ago. I hope it works out that we can keep the current pro conditions


----------



## R1-7D (May 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have been reading elsewhere on the Internet is that it looks like us previous Pro users will get grand-fathered into Yahoo/Flickr's new system, meaning that we can continue to use our current Pro accounts and upload well pasted 1 TB of photos (if that's possible), as well as continue to renew our annual subscription for as long as we want.
> ...



I am not impressed either, but at least it's something for us. Hopefully they do get something arranged for non recurring Pro members.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm glad I use Smug Mug.


+1
But, 1TB for those who like/use flickr is excellent.


----------



## dolina (May 21, 2013)

I used to be a flickr pro member since 2007 with two accounts that allowed both his membership to lapse about 3 months ago and based on today's news it appears that I did the right thing.

Now, how do you change the pagelayout?

I do not need 1TB of space. I'd never upload anything larger than a 1MP image or else I invite asshats to steal my work.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2013)

I do not use Flickr so ... But I'm glad for those who use it.


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2013)

I like it looks good!


----------



## Random Orbits (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Flickr is now Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> Key question (albeit probably deserving of a separate thread) - SmugMug or Zenfolio?



I never tried Zenfolio, but SmugMug works OK for me. Earlier this year, I was trying to decide between Flickr and Smugmug -- glad I went with SmugMug. I post links to my SmugMug pics to my Facebook page -- I no longer load pics directly into FB. Biggest SmugMug complaint is that they only take normal picture files -- no CR2, LR catalogs, etc.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 21, 2013)

Question: My main issue with "free" Flickr is (or was?) that only the newest 300 shots or something like that are shown - has this changed or do I still need a paid account to be able to show older shots?


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 21, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Question: My main issue with "free" Flickr is (or was?) that only the newest 300 shots or something like that are shown - has this changed or do I still need a paid account to be able to show older shots?



It appears all the photos on the stream are viewable now, I need to check again, but in that case it really makes me happy. I was contemplating paying just so all the photos are viewable, but now (along with my effective ad blocker) I have no reason to pay, and I do like the new look, so I'm happy


----------



## TexPhoto (May 21, 2013)

Waaaaaaa... Piss. Moan. Complain...


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2013)

-1 on Flickr. I'm using Phanfare. I paid $99 per year, for Pro. No limit, display is wonderfull.

http://dylanphotography.phanfare.com/


----------



## infared (May 21, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Question: My main issue with "free" Flickr is (or was?) that only the newest 300 shots or something like that are shown - has this changed or do I still need a paid account to be able to show older shots?
> ...



What is your effective ad blocker???????


----------



## verysimplejason (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Flickr... You made my day! This is what Flickr should be from day 1. I think google got the same strategy. Offer something free and earn from advertisements instead of from your posters. Great business!


----------



## michi (May 21, 2013)

I'm happy about this. Used Flickr many moons ago, gave up because of the 300 picture limit. I may try them again, will have to see how bad ads are and such. I wish that Google (Picasa) would follow suit. That's what I use for family and friends to display shots. All in all it's a good trend, though I feel for the Pro users who seem to suffer a bit from this change.


----------



## stuDoc (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Flickr is now Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!*



Rocguy said:


> You get a TB of total storage space. But you are maxed out at 300MB of uploads a month for the free account. You'll never reach a TB...





> I think they have removed monthly 300 MB limit. Its just total 1TB space now.



Awww that's too bad. I was looking forward to uploading 300MB a month for the next 291 years...


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 21, 2013)

I like the new layout alot. Pictures themselves are now emphasized. There is hardly any whitespace anymore. A welcome improvement. 

Yesterday, they also released a new android app that shows up now for my Galaxy 10.1. Other than having no specific landscape mode, it's what I was hoping for from flickr.


----------



## distant.star (May 21, 2013)

infared said:


> What is your effective ad blocker???????



I have used Firefox browser and their Adblock Plus plugin. Have never seen an ad on Flickr. Who knows about the future.


----------



## meli (May 21, 2013)

I like the front page but the idea is almost the same as tumblr's dashboard. I dont get how are they going to differentiate the 2 products


----------



## Pi (May 21, 2013)

Do you really want to make all of your images available to the whole world to see and download, full resolution, and deal with a slow internet connection vs., say, USB3?


----------



## emag (May 21, 2013)

I've used Pbase for years....no complaints. Strictly a hobbyist, though.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Flickr is now Advr!! For (almost) everyone!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> Key question (albeit probably deserving of a separate thread) - SmugMug or Zenfolio?



Flickr if you want people to comment and to join groups, etc. and to be able to host wide gamut display galleries.

In addition, Smug or Zen? I used to love Smug but at this day and age I'd go Zenfolio for beyond 100% sure (and did so).


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2013)

Viewbook.com for myself.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 21, 2013)

Hmm what happened to viewing by collections??? It has to be by photostream or sets only now??? What if you made special sports collections and landscape collections and so on? Wide gamut collections? Now way to organize everything? It's just all photos dumped at once or by sets all dumped out at once?? No way to organize?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Hmm what happened to viewing by collections??? It has to be by photostream or sets only now??? What if you made special sports collections and landscape collections and so on? Wide gamut collections? Now way to organize everything? It's just all photos dumped at once or by sets all dumped out at once?? No way to organize?



Collections are there...but the UI is the 'old' one with the new header. Clearly, they haven't bothered to update that feature for the new look. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_brain/collections/

Since Collections were only available for Pro users, and they've pretty much abandoned the Pro users, it would not surprise me if they don't ever get around to updating the feature for the current UI.


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2013)

Anyone figured out where the "Actions" tab is now on flickr (sure hope it's there there!) where one could choose "View Exif info"?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Anyone figured out where the "Actions" tab is now on flickr (sure hope it's there there!) where one could choose "View Exif info"?



Click the '3-dots' icon at the bottom right.


----------



## distant.star (May 21, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Hmm what happened to viewing by collections??? It has to be by photostream or sets only now??? What if you made special sports collections and landscape collections and so on? Wide gamut collections? Now way to organize everything? It's just all photos dumped at once or by sets all dumped out at once?? No way to organize?



I can't be bothered to figure out how it all works. Your characterization "just all photos dumped" hits home with me. Looks like somebody had a box of pictures and dumped them on the table. I think the attention-deficit-disorder generation is taking over.

Anyway, I deleted all my pictures, since I had fewer than 100 there anyway. And I chopped all contacts except a few I talk to on a regular basis. (You're still there, Bob!)

I'll still find groups useful for looking at particular cameras and lenses (I hope).


----------



## vargyropoulos (May 21, 2013)

not sure if someone posted this already... but take a look at some of the thoughts behind the new flickr....

http://petapixel.com/2013/05/21/rip-professional-photographers/


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually mostly ok with the new layout/design. The Photostream now matches the iPhone app, which I am used to and works decently. I find the Contacts > Recent Photos layout to be the most useful for keeping up with everyone's activity, and I pointed my bookmark to that view.

My beef is with keeping it ad free for myself *and my viewers*, keeping the stats functionality, ability to replace images, etc. - i.e. the Pro feature set. I'm going to wait and see how (if) they address grandfathering of non-recurring Pro accounts (mine currently expires in September), and in the meantime, I'll be looking into 500px, SmugMug, and Zenfolio. Leaning toward 500px ATM.

EDIT: digging more into 500px, I may just port over there regardless of what Yahoo does or does not do with Flickr Pro (besides saying that Pros don't exist anymore, which hints rather strongly at what they _won't_ do for Flickr Pro users).


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 21, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> not sure if someone posted this already... but take a look at some of the thoughts behind the new flickr....
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2013/05/21/rip-professional-photographers/



Kind of surprised that 3 pages in here and only one has brought this up....

"there’s no such thing as Flickr Pro, because today, with cameras as pervasive as they are, there is no such thing really as professional photographers, when there’s everything is professional photographers. Certainly there is varying levels of skills, but we didn’t want to have a Flickr Pro anymore, we wanted everyone to have professional quality photos, space, and sharing.” – Marissa Mayer, Yahoo Event, May 2013

I am not a user currently (I have an account, but, never use it). I think that I will continue to not use it if this is their viewpoint on photography (and unfortunately...this will bleed into the real world...how many more potential brides will look to this quote when thinking why spend $$$ on photography...even the CEO of yahoo thinks theres no such thing as a pro....


----------



## Olivier11986 (May 21, 2013)

Also thinking of moving over to 500px. Are there any limitation over file size as is the case with flickr (50mb)?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Flickr clarified the situation backpedaled on their plans for non-recurring Pro users...

http://petapixel.com/2013/05/22/flickr-backpedals-gives-all-pro-users-the-chance-to-renew-and-keep-their-benefits/

...and the word from the horse's mouth _alternate orifice_ (from which came the statement that pro photogs no longer exist, hey, did I mention that I might still be a little bitter?):

http://www.flickr.com/help/limits/#150487675

Anyone who was a Pro member on 20-May can retain Pro features, if not a recurring member (automatic renewals) they need to switch to a recurring account.


----------



## distant.star (May 23, 2013)

.
A pretty sizable group has developed for people who don't like the new "layout."

http://www.flickr.com/groups/new-flickr-layout-sucks/


----------



## Marsu42 (May 23, 2013)

distant.star said:


> A pretty sizable group has developed for people who don't like the new "layout."



Not a smart move on flickr's part (and of course "there are no pros anymore) ... the preferred way in the industry when changing anything is to add an "old layout" option, and then quietly take it away again once the media coverage has ended :->


----------



## adebrophy (May 23, 2013)

This is a great, clear-eyed analysis from a source close to the Flickr founders on what the changes are about. Hint: Its the business model, stupid! 

Yahoo!'s great gamble is an interesting business decision, but not much good for us (ex?) Pro users being shuffled aside.

http://www.techhive.com/article/2039414/the-new-flickr-goodbye-customers-hello-ads.html


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 23, 2013)

I don't care for the new layout. The old layout worked and it was clean.

I wish that Flickr would give users the option of "classic flickr" display format. Then both types of customers could be happy. 

It is 2013, do we really have to have only one interface on the Internet Tubes?


----------



## verysimplejason (May 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > A pretty sizable group has developed for people who don't like the new "layout."
> ...



I think the move makes business sense. Instead of earning from "pros", why not earn bigger money from advertising? Being free, it will also enlarge hopefully the number of users thus effectively making ads more effective which means more business. Flickr just adopted the current business trend in the internet nowadays.


----------



## CTJohn (May 29, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I don't care for the new layout. The old layout worked and it was clean.
> 
> I wish that Flickr would give users the option of "classic flickr" display format. Then both types of customers could be happy.
> 
> It is 2013, do we really have to have only one interface on the Internet Tubes?



I like the new layout. I just wish there was an option to change the order of photos in the Photostream.


----------

